# GUYS..The best digi cam for 12k-17k..!Help..!!



## hazard.shobhit (Nov 20, 2010)

hiya guys..!need yur help..!
guys i wanna buy a digital camera for 12k-17k price range...!suggest me the best options i can have..>! well i wud like HD enbled...nice zoom,of course nice picture quality,nd a wide variety of functions..!!!!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

dere are 2 canon model which will be best for ur price range
1. PowerShot SX130 IS - 14k - 12MegaPixel , 12x zoom
2. PowerShot SX210 IS - 17.5k (cud b less dan dat too)... - 14MegaPixel, 14x zoom


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 20, 2010)

have a look at Panasonic FZ35.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2010)

sx130IS is great on features but not very compact..

if u want compact look for panasonic tz8 or canon sx210is


----------



## desiibond (Nov 21, 2010)

yes. Panasonic FZ35 is one of the best PnS phones available in the market right now


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2010)

umm does fz35 comes in his budget??? 14-17k


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 22, 2010)

the Grey Market Price is around 17k.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 2, 2010)

Sony DSC H55 is a good camera with lots of good features and it falls under this budget range .


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Dec 4, 2010)

The SX130IS is an excellent camera. Full manual controls available, good low light photography cant be compared to SLRs though. Bought one about a month ago.

Only demerit: it is an ultimate battery eater. Make sure you try before you buy. My new set of 1900mAh batteries were dead in less than 45 minutes. Still I am trying to find ones that will satisfy its hunger!!!


----------

